# I GOT NOTICED!



## D-B-J (Dec 28, 2014)

Per-se.  The CEO of Fugoo commented on one of my Instagram photo's (the one below) and asked me to email him, so I did, and he said he would send me some accessories for my speaker (mounts, new jackets, etc.) as long as I keep including the speaker in my pictures. I AM SO EXCITED 




Untitled by f_one_eight, on Flickr

Cheers!
Jake


----------



## Nevermore1 (Dec 28, 2014)

Congrats!  It's always nice when something you've done gets noticed.  Bet he sees it as a little bit of free advertising for his company.

EDIT - Forgot to ask, how do you like that speaker?  I've been looking for one and this is on my list of possibilities.


----------



## D-B-J (Dec 28, 2014)

Nevermore1 said:


> Congrats!  It's always nice when something you've done gets noticed.  Bet he sees it as a little bit of free advertising for his company.
> 
> EDIT - Forgot to ask, how do you like that speaker?  I've been looking for one and this is on my list of possibilities.



LOVE it.  Incredibly powerful and clean sound, especially from such a small package.  I haven't used others, but I can tell you this fits all my needs and is something I should have bought a year ago


----------



## tirediron (Dec 28, 2014)

Very cool - a shame it wasn't the CEO of Lee though!


----------



## mmaria (Dec 28, 2014)




----------



## D-B-J (Dec 28, 2014)

tirediron said:


> Very cool - a shame it wasn't the CEO of Lee though!



I know. I've been tagging them all the time. Maybe someday!


----------



## Ilovemycam (Dec 28, 2014)

D-B-J said:


> Per-se.  The CEO of Fugoo commented on one of my Instagram photo's (the one below) and asked me to email him, so I did, and he said he would send me some accessories for my speaker (mounts, new jackets, etc.) as long as I keep including the speaker in my pictures. I AM SO EXCITED
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Good for you! That is quite a setup you got!


----------



## vintagesnaps (Dec 28, 2014)

Maybe not quite free advertising for them, but I think companies often do this sort of thing because it's probably cheaper than having to pay or hire a photographer. The expectation would be getting a contract with specific terms of compensation and how/where the photos would be used and for whatever specified amount of time.


----------



## D-B-J (Dec 28, 2014)

vintagesnaps said:


> Maybe not quite free advertising for them, but I think companies often do this sort of thing because it's probably cheaper than having to pay or hire a photographer. The expectation would be getting a contract with specific terms of compensation and how/where the photos would be used and for whatever specified amount of time.




Definitely.  They send me $50 or $100 in products, and I provide them with a bunch of advertising and such.  It's brilliant on their part.  And hey, maybe it'll help me get noticed more


----------



## mishele (Dec 28, 2014)

Woot!!! That's pretty cool!


----------



## MSnowy (Dec 28, 2014)

That's cool. Now ask them for a check accessories wont bye you new photography gear.


----------



## D-B-J (Dec 28, 2014)

MSnowy said:


> That's cool. Now ask them for a check accessories wont bye you new photography gear.



No it won't, but it's a start. [emoji5]️


----------



## jsecordphoto (Dec 28, 2014)

Hell yeah man! Instagram has led to a bunch of stuff like that for me, which is why it's one of my favorite social media outlets. I'm more than happy to tag a company in my IG photos for free stuff


----------



## runnah (Dec 28, 2014)

I notice you all the time.


----------



## D-B-J (Dec 28, 2014)

runnah said:


> I notice you all the time.



I can't tell if that's creepy or just a statement of fact.. LOL


----------



## BillM (Dec 28, 2014)

Last time I got "noticed" they handed me paper that said I had to show up in court


----------



## runnah (Dec 28, 2014)

D-B-J said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> > I notice you all the time.
> ...



Take it as you will.


----------



## NancyMoranG (Dec 28, 2014)

I have been 'noticing' you too, but not in the same manner as Runnah. I have been 'noticing' your photograghy  
As usual, I had no idea about this company until your post. Did a quick search and these things go for $199-299!.
So congrats!
Nancy


----------



## D-B-J (Dec 28, 2014)

NancyMoranG said:


> I have been 'noticing' you too, but not in the same manner as Runnah. I have been 'noticing' your photograghy
> As usual, I had no idea about this company until your post. Did a quick search and these things go for $199-299!.
> So congrats!
> Nancy


Well I already have the core, so he'll be sending accessories for it. Sub $100, but it's still pretty exciting for me [emoji5]️


----------



## tirediron (Dec 28, 2014)

D-B-J said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> > I notice you all the time.
> ...


Consider the source; I'd go with 'creepy'!


----------



## pjaye (Dec 28, 2014)

Yay! That's awesome! Congrats!


----------



## MichaelHenson (Dec 28, 2014)

tirediron said:


> D-B-J said:
> 
> 
> > runnah said:
> ...


It wasn't creepy until runnah added that new avatar...now it's incredibly creepy...and naughty.


----------



## Raj_55555 (Dec 28, 2014)

Wow!! That's so cool, congrats Jake!


----------



## pgriz (Dec 28, 2014)

I think Runnah has been recruited by the Dentist Association to do a little subliminal messaging.


----------



## D-B-J (Dec 29, 2014)

pgriz said:


> I think Runnah has been recruited by the Dentist Association to do a little subliminal messaging.



Hahahah.


----------



## D-B-J (Dec 29, 2014)

pgriz said:


> I think Runnah has been recruited by the Dentist Association to do a little subliminal messaging.



Hahahah.


----------



## D-B-J (Jan 1, 2015)

Jeremy Sandow said:


> Wow, Congrats.  That's always an awesome feeling!




Thanks! It definitely is "cool"


----------



## Gary A. (Jan 1, 2015)

Congrats ... now start tossing a Bentley into your images.


----------

